# Glorious Day!



## sunqueen (Jul 22, 2009)

I know it's silly but I just had to share this. The temperature just finally hit 80 a few minutes ago. Last night we had our first campfire of the season and finally got to sleep with the windows open. They're still open now and it's a gorgeous breezy day. I know this sounds like "ho hummmm" but when it's been in the 90s every single day for the past 6 months, you really get to appreciate the little things that make such a marvelous difference!

Chillin' and relaxin' in south central FL and bracing for the start of snowbird season soon! Enjoy wherever you are


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

South Georgia is with you.....Camping season is beginning.....


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Sniff...Sniff....







And we are just getting our unit ready for a long winters nap. Is it April yet?


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm looking forward to snowbird season too... I am one of them and Palm Springs will be really nice in January!


----------



## sunqueen (Jul 22, 2009)

Braggus said:


> South Georgia is with you.....Camping season is beginning.....


I'd like to get up to Georgia one of these days. I really want to explore Savannah!


----------



## sunqueen (Jul 22, 2009)

H2oSprayer said:


> Sniff...Sniff....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know how you do it. I'd be heart-broken if I had to pack her away for the winter. I reckon we do what we gotta do. I'll bet it makes you savor the time you have camping even more. I suffer through billions of bugs, inhuman heat and snakes just to get to our winter camping season. I'll count down to April with you H2o. It'll be here before you know it.


----------



## sunqueen (Jul 22, 2009)

CdnOutback said:


> I'm looking forward to snowbird season too... I am one of them and Palm Springs will be really nice in January!


The Canadians keep my CG really lively. I'm one of the few who camp during the week in the summer once in a while and it's dead. We like when the Canadians come to camp. We have cocktails every afternoon and spend hours in the rec hall playing Mexican Train.

Now Canadians at my local beach at home is a different story. I'm used to pulling into a space and feeding the meter. During season it's a game of circling the parking lots for an hour, praying that something will open soon. Don't get me started on NYers jamming up the restaurants with lines out the door.


----------

